

SF Airport officials making arrests of Internet rideshare drivers - danso
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2013/07/29/sfo-citizen-arrests-internet-rideshare

======
superconductor
Rideshare drivers are exempt from regulation, vehicle inspections, insurance
and driver requirements? I'd be upset too if I was a taxi driver.

Regardless, the taxi industry can easily defend against Uber and their ilk.
It's not a high barrier of entry quite frankly. Uber helicopters on the other
hand...

